

HP Invents a "Central Nervous System for Earth" - cubix
http://www.fastcompany.com/1548674/hp-joins-the-smarter-planet-sweepstakes

======
yannis
The title is a bit sensational (they are actually working on it). The idea of
micro-sensors has been around for quite a while and is probably at least 10
years before any large scale deployment. What escapes me is how are they going
to use accelerometers for oil prospecting, it sounds like the wrong type of
sensor.

